# Sau im Pornostyle der 70ger



## AlutechCycles (22. April 2004)

hi,
hier mal ein kleines experiment, haben neue pulverungsmöglichkeiten.
alutech setzt mit dem Porno-Glidder-Style voll auf den retrokult der 70er , liebt es oder hasst es...   

gruß chris


----------



## doppelkorn (22. April 2004)

also die drop sau sieht ja mit dem lack mega aus, nazu schon P0Rn0   
aber gibbet das auch in ein pinken ton? würde mich ma interessieren *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (22. April 2004)

hi, gibbet alles


----------



## TinglTanglTom (28. April 2004)

jürgen hat nicht zuviel versprochen
sieht hammäääär aus


----------



## steward (28. April 2004)

VOLL PORNO!


----------



## DH-Corn (28. April 2004)

das ist nicht Porno !!

Das is einfach nur hammer SCHWUL


dazu findest ja keine Gabel und dann noch Glitzer is wohl eher die Lady variante!


----------



## 2ndHandJesus (13. Mai 2004)

das ganze in pink oder orange, ohne flammen, und dazu ne dezente z1 in grün mit prilblumen-airbrush! das wäre der oberhammer!


----------



## JDEM (13. Mai 2004)

Ich find die Rahmen zeimlich geil!


----------



## h-walk (14. Mai 2004)

Waaas?....Ach so, es geht um Fahrräder...Schade, die Überschrift war sehr vielversprechend    

BTW: Sehr stylisch, die Rahmen...mal was anderes, als die 08/15 Optik vieler Großserienrahmen  


Greetz
H-Walk


----------



## AlutechCycles (7. Juni 2004)

hi,
habe neulich ein pic von fertig aufgebauter dropsau bekommen und möchte es euch nicht vorenthalten. hier die porno sau    

gruß chris


----------



## ibis (8. Juni 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> habe neulich ein pic von fertig aufgebauter dropsau bekommen und möchte es euch nicht vorenthalten. hier die porno sau
> 
> gruß chris



leider ist das bild ein bissel sehr klein gibts da auch noch nen größeres ?? 
und wichtig was solls den nun kosten ? mit und ohne dämpfer die lackierung kostet doch auch mehr als standart. sind die ausfallenden standartmäßig 12mm 135mm steckachse und gibts die hr-narbe dazu wie bei der sau dh??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beerisgood (19. Juni 2004)

ich liebe es!

sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## McDaniel (24. Juni 2004)

Unique, keine Frage! Wenn Eloxierungen nicht mehr in sind, könnte das vielleicht der neue Trend werden? Bis dahin würd ich so ein bike aber wohl eher mit nem Autoscooter verwechseln - fehlt nur noch ne Antenne am Hinterbau


----------

